# KDE, bluetooth and Android

## Martux

Hello!

I have a hard time with the bluetooth in KDE (latest ~amd64 version). I can receive files from my phone, but when I try to connect to the device in Dolphin, all I got is a "send file" icon. If I try to use it, nothing happens. The "bluetooth" use flag is set systemwide, service is started at default runlevel and devices paired correctly (as I said, Gentoo can receive files well, also the adapter is recognized).

Anything else that I might forgot here?

These are the packages involved, which seem to be bluetooth related.

```

net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r3

dev-libs/openobex-1.5

app-mobilephone/obexftp-0.23-r1

net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4

kde-base/solid-4.9.3:4

gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3-r1

```

----------

## Martux

Really nobody has an idea what I could have missed here?

----------

## bandreabis

Did you solve??

----------

## Martux

I forgot actually. I had to suspend Gentoo/Linux usage for other reasons. Don't know when or if I will be back.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Both sending to my phone (Samsung Galaxy Note II) via Dolphin and receiving from my phone works in my ~amd64 KDE 4.11.2 installation. In case these are relevant:

```
$ uname -a

Linux meshedgedx 3.9.4-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Jun 13 03:09:36 BST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

$ eix -I blue

[I] dev-python/pybluez

     Available versions:  0.18 (~)0.18-r1 {examples PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy2_0 python2_6 python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.18-r1(19:00:58 05/10/13)(-examples PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy2_0 -python2_6")

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/pybluez/

     Description:         Python bindings for Bluez Bluetooth Stack

[I] net-libs/libbluedevil

     Available versions:  (4) 1.9.3 (~)1.9.4

       {aqua debug}

     Installed versions:  1.9.4(4)(03:37:53 23/09/13)(-aqua -debug)

     Homepage:            http://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/libs/libbluedevil

     Description:         Qt wrapper for bluez used in the KDE bluetooth stack

[I] net-wireless/bluedevil

     Available versions:  (4) 1.3.1 (~)1.3.2

       {aqua debug LINGUAS="ar bs ca ca@valencia cs da de el en_GB eo es et eu fa fi fr ga gl hu it ja kk km ko lt mai mr ms nb nds nl pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru sk sl sr sr@ijekavian sr@ijekavianlatin sr@latin sv th tr ug uk zh_CN zh_TW"}

     Installed versions:  1.3.2(4)(01:14:29 23/09/13)(-aqua -debug LINGUAS="en_GB pt_BR -ar -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -hu -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -mai -mr -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW")

     Homepage:            http://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/bluedevil

     Description:         Bluetooth stack for KDE

[I] net-wireless/bluez

     Available versions:  4.101-r5 4.101-r6 (~)4.101-r7 {alsa +consolekit cups debug gstreamer pcmcia readline selinux test-programs usb PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_6 python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  4.101-r7(17:37:04 05/10/13)(alsa cups pcmcia readline usb -debug -gstreamer -selinux -test-programs PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6")

     Homepage:            http://www.bluez.org/

     Description:         Bluetooth Tools and System Daemons for Linux

[I] net-wireless/bluez-hcidump

     Available versions:  2.4 (~)2.5

     Installed versions:  2.5(17:07:40 05/05/13)

     Homepage:            http://www.bluez.org/

     Description:         Bluetooth HCI packet analyzer

[I] sys-firmware/bluez-firmware

     Available versions:  1.2^md

     Installed versions:  1.2^md(17:06:01 05/05/13)

     Homepage:            http://bluez.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for Broadcom BCM203x and STLC2300 Bluetooth chips.

Found 6 matches.

$ eix -I obex

[I] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server

     Available versions:  0.4.6 {debug gtk imagemagick usb}

     Installed versions:  0.4.6(01:23:09 06/05/13)(gtk usb -debug -imagemagick)

     Homepage:            http://tadas.dailyda.com/blog/category/obex-data-server/

     Description:         A DBus service providing easy to use API for using OBEX

[I] app-mobilephone/obexd

     Available versions:  0.46 [M](~)0.48 {-eds nokia -server usb}

     Installed versions:  0.46(01:22:56 06/05/13)(usb -eds -nokia -server)

     Homepage:            http://www.bluez.org/

     Description:         OBEX Server and Client

[I] app-mobilephone/obexftp

     Available versions:  0.23-r1 {bluetooth debug perl python ruby tcl PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7"}

     Installed versions:  0.23-r1(16:29:35 10/10/13)(bluetooth -debug -perl -python -ruby -tcl PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6")

     Homepage:            http://dev.zuckschwerdt.org/openobex/wiki/ObexFtp

     Description:         File transfer over OBEX for mobile phones

[I] dev-libs/openobex

     Available versions:  1.5 {bluetooth debug irda syslog usb}

     Installed versions:  1.5(01:21:57 06/05/13)(bluetooth irda usb -debug -syslog)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/openobex/

     Description:         An implementation of the OBEX protocol used for transferring data to mobile devices

Found 4 matches.

$ eix -I networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.9.6.4 (~)0.9.8.4 (~)0.9.8.6 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing (+)consolekit dhclient +dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection modemmanager +nss +ppp resolvconf systemd test vala +wext wimax KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.6(01:13:06 11/10/13)(avahi bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager nss ppp wext -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf -systemd -test -vala KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Universal network configuration daemon for laptops, desktops, servers and virtualization hosts

[U] net-misc/networkmanager-vpnc

     Available versions:  0.9.6.0 (~)0.9.8.2 (~)0.9.8.6 {gtk test}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8.2(08:30:09 07/10/13)(gtk -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         NetworkManager VPNC plugin

Found 2 matches.
```

----------

